# 2028 Olympic Bid Game



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Please Delete.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ The start of the actual bid for the 2028 games will be in 2019, that's 3 years after the Rio de Janeiro Olympics and the host city will be announced by 2021, a year after the 2020 Olympic games. 

Before that, on May 23 this year the IOC will select candidate cities for the 2020 Games:

- Istanbul, Turkey
- Tokyo, Japan
- Doha, Qatar
- Baku, Azerbaijan
- Madrid, Spain

By September 7 next year, the next host city will be determined.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

everywhere said:


> ^^ The start of the actual bid for the 2028 games will be in 2019, that's 3 years after the Rio de Janeiro Olympics and the host city will be announced by 2021, a year after the 2020 Olympic games.
> 
> Before that, on May 23 this year the IOC will select candidate cities for the 2020 Games:
> 
> ...




I know but this is a fantasy bid game so someone can pick a city and then build a host city.


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

Oh this is a great idea, sounds like a ton of fun I would be really into this. But I would want to do another city from the US. 

In the real Olympics Bid process the US always has a prelim period where several cities Bid fro the US sanctioned Olympic Bid. For the 2016 Olympic bid before Chicago was chosen Houston, San Francisco Philadelphia and Los Angeles were competing for the spot. So couldn't we have other cities in the US as well and say it would be part of the US bidding process? plus like you said it is a fantasy bid game.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ My bad, I though it was a petition to the IOC to start the elections and declare the winning city earlier :lol:

Maybe we can include the cities nominated:

- Istanbul, Turkey
- Tokyo, Japan
- Doha, Qatar
- Baku, Azerbaijan
- Madrid, Spain


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

KevinMR223 said:


> Oh this is a great idea, sounds like a ton of fun I would be really into this. But I would want to do another city from the US.
> 
> In the real Olympics Bid process the US always has a prelim period where several cities Bid fro the US sanctioned Olympic Bid. For the 2016 Olympic bid before Chicago was chosen Houston, San Francisco Philadelphia and Los Angeles were competing for the spot. So couldn't we have other cities in the US as well and say it would be part of the US bidding process? plus like you said it is a fantasy bid game.


Why not? :cheers:

Then formulate the rules of this game.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

How exciting! I love this idea and am so down.

My nomination is Johannesburg, South Africa. I know this will get flack from formers saying that the elevation is too high, however Mexico City is considerably higher than Jozi. Likewise, major sporting events are held at similar mile-high elevations all the time. FIFA and major sporting events in Denver are great examples. 

Alternately if no-one wants to support a Joburg bid, I would love to work on Durbs or CT. 

ALSO I would love to work on an American bid if there is no team for S. Af. (Bruinsfan I will PM you, I used to live in Beantown!) 

OR anyone could PM me with other suggestions. Is there a limit or goal of number of candidates? Shall we limit it to say 5 or 6?


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

I have to nominate Nanjing as I believe the 2014 Youth Olympics will be a great success here and pave the way for more. It would also be 20 years after the Beijing Olypmics so time again for China! 

Otherwise I think Tokyo and Istanbul will have great chances on that list.

But who knows. By 2028 Mumbai or India in general could be in the spotlight like China is today.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

NickABQ said:


> How exciting! I love this idea and am so down.
> 
> My nomination is Johannesburg, South Africa. I know this will get flack from formers saying that the elevation is too high, however Mexico City is considerably higher than Jozi. Likewise, major sporting events are held at similar mile-high elevations all the time. FIFA and major sporting events in Denver are great examples.
> 
> ...


I vote for Durban or CT...


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, we can have a prelims for America, that's actually a good idea. All the other cities have be added to the list.

What I will do is allow 4 cities for the American Prelims to join Boston, and whoever joins the IOC decides who moves on. Each city has to make a IOC bid book. Other countries please only 1 city because it gets too confusing.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

soooo

no budget?


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

Awesome! well then I'm going to do a bid for Miami, Florida

Also is it just me or is anyone else having problems with the PDF links? they aren't working


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

New Delhi,India...Goa for water sports.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

Kevin! I am also having a hard time with the links. 

I like the idea for Prelims for America...in that case maybe someone can do Washington DC?

We have until the end of May to officially nominate yes? In which case there is still time to decide a South African candidate city. I will post a question in the Safrican forum! but I can guarantee Jozi won't get alot of support!  even though it is just a fantasy bid.....

and we've had 2 nominations for India....Mumbai or Delhi/Goa.....exciting!

Also..I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong forum...I'm sure a mod will move it.....


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

And obvs....Tokyo, Istanbul, Doha, Baku and Madrid are out.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

fidalgo said:


> soooo
> 
> no budget?


Your budget is $6 billion in North America, and Australia
$4.5B in Europe, and Asia
$4B in South America
Haven't decided on Africa yet..


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya, for some odd reason the links aren't working......

And these are the only countries that can have multiple bids (so prelims):
Canada, USA, China, Russia, Australia, India, Italy, Spain and France.

I would've chose Mexico as one but the safety there is too risky..

*SCHEDULE:*

*Application Deadline:* June 2, 2012 (must have logo, slogan, etc ready by then)
*Candadiates for the Olympics to be announced:* June 6, 2012
*Bid Books must be in by:* July 31, 2012
*Voting:* August 5, 2012

note: I'm looking for unbiased members to join a 3-6 person IOC committe as well to moderate things.

Also note that Chicago, and New York aren't eligible to bid due to there 2012, and 2016 bids. 
Salt Lake City, Atlanta and LA are long shots since I'd like new cities to host.
Any questions post here since its confusing if your not familiar with games like this.

Bid Books must be no larger than 70 pages!

I'm having trouble finding examples of bid books Unfourtanetly,.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

So far the applicants are:
*APPLICANT CITIES:*

*BruinsFan:* Boston, Massachusetts, USA (looking for people to join my team)
*KevinMR23:* Miami, Florida
*Abinash89:* New Delhi, India
*NickABQ: * South Africa, or United States(city not yet known)
*Julito-Dubai:* Nanjing, China


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Please take note here are the venue requirements:

And in the main post I posted the format you have to use, and logos must be turned in by June 2nd..


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Boston 2028 is planning on releasing its logo later today.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS:*

The Boston 2028 Olympic Committee is planning on announcing there Olympic logo, and slogan at 6:00 PM ET.​


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I fixed the pdf links for the format you have to follow,

the examples arent working though..


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Boston 2028


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish it were like this:

Istanbul 2020
Cape Town or Durban 2024
Boston or Lima 2028

Not to mention a city of my country that is applying (highly doubt).


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> I wish it were like this:
> 
> Istanbul 2020
> Cape Town or Durban 2024
> ...


Why dont you apply?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^What?


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Istambul?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

If per vote for 2028 I would say: *Lima*.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> If per vote for 2028 I would say: *Lima*.


I dont think you understand the concept.

You choose what city you want form a team (or do it alone), make a bid book, logo, slogan, and try to get an olympics to your city. Its a fantasy bid game. So I have Boston, I try to build Boston to host the Olympics and a committee (which hasnt been chosen yet) votes on all the cities like the real process is. Read the first post for more information


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Istambul?


Do you want to sumbit Istanbul as a city you want to do?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. So I'll defend Brasília, creating a new group.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Thanks for the explanation. So I'll defend Brasília, creating a new group.


 You can choose any Brazillian city other than Rio.


Brazil has like .01% shot of hosting twice in 12 years though


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems that a lot of people are confused about what this game actually .

Please post what you think the game is and I'll tell you if you're right or wrong.

I only have 4 confirmed applicants, and 1 of them I haven't heard from since he applied.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Boston has announced the designers for Olympic Park (Seaport district of Boston), and all new proposed Venues that will go up. 

"We have decided to hire RTKL Associates to conduct the urban planning, architecuture, and urban design portion of our Olympic Games bid" Mayor Menino said today. Today has been a busy day for the Boston 2028 campaign who became the first City to officially upload there logo, and slogan. 
Renderings won't be released until after the bid book is done according to Menino. Tomorrow there is expecting to be major announcements regarding support from athletes and powerful people across the country joing Boston's bid. Boston isn't the only city in America trying to get into the Olympics as Miami as officially announced there candidacy for the Olympics as well. Rumours are swirling that Washington DC, and Philadephia are also interested. "We believe that we have a great chance even against tough foes like them because of our hard work and preservarance through all this." Menino added "We will also offer a compact games opportunity, which you will find out more later on ." He added


List of RTKL Associates projects: http://www.rtkl.com/markets/


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a fun game, can we submit Los Angeles for its third Olympiad just like London?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> This is a fun game, can we submit Los Angeles for its third Olympiad just like London?


You can do Los Angeles.

Do you understand the concept of the game?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Countries that aren't allowed to have a city bid:*
North Korea, Burma, Iraq, Afganistan, Pakistan, All African Countries except Egypt, South Africa, and Algeria; and Syria, and Iran.

Tijuana Mexico also isn't allowed.

Note that Isreal who have have to provide intense security information.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVE the Boston logo!!! ^^^

Also, I think Morocco, Nigeria, Kenya etc should be allowed to bid if they want. The "IOC" committee will just knock out any bids that don't do well, so if a team puts together a bid from a country that was mentioned and it doesn't do well, then so be it, but they should be allowed to try no?


also...I think we should reiterate that this is a FANTASY game, and in no way are the press releases, news feeds etc real and should not be mistaken as such. 

Cheers!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

NickABQ said:


> LOVE the Boston logo!!! ^^^
> 
> Also, I think Morocco, Nigeria, Kenya etc should be allowed to bid if they want. The "IOC" committee will just knock out any bids that don't do well, so if a team puts together a bid from a country that was mentioned and it doesn't do well, then so be it, but they should be allowed to try no?
> 
> ...


I can't address that enough 

This is a FANTASY GAME. 

and I guess those African cities I find but I can't see a city in Afghanistan or even worst Syria applying for the Olympics.

And thanks for the logo love


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^I did not start because I do not know how do.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I will allow cities from Morroco, Algeria, Egypt, South Africa, and Kenya to bid.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> ^^I did not start because I do not know how do.


I reached my pm limit for today, so what questions do you have and I'll gladly answer.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^How to start the bid book? Where to house it?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> ^^How to start the bid book? Where to house it?



See here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91456074&postcount=64

If you still have questions after the explanation,

Ask away!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> ^^Thank you!


Your welcome


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

BruinsFan said:


> Do you want to seriously propose a city


no; not really.


----------



## bleustx (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting game.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

bleustx said:


> Interesting game.


You interested in joining.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Nanjing, China has suspended there bid.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone have any updates on there bid?

Istanbul, and Nanjing has suspended the bid.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

So I'm gonna bid for San Francisco .


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

-Corey- said:


> So I'm gonna bid for San Francisco .


You can bid with San Fransisco!

Start working on logo, and bid book!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I found out what we are going to do with the American cities..

On June 3rd, I will post in the American board a poll with all the American cities that want to bid. I will make a template by Memorial Day (Monday May 28) that all American cities will have to follow.


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

hey sorry i've been absent was busy graduating. 

I have several questions for you BruinsFan.

from my understanding of catching up through reading all the posts, we are doing a prelim for the US states on June 6 and voting for which one continues on.

1) why exactly do we have to have a prelim trial for just the US cities instead of everyone turning in a full booklet on the original date. Most of the canidates seem to be US cities anyways and this way we can have nicer longer more fully realized presentations for people to look at. 

2) even if we do the june 6 prelim what the hell is required for it? a full booklet? (which seems unfair considering everyone else has two more months i believe?) 
a slogan, icon, and mission statement? 
More? Less? it all seems very vague. 

if we are doing this June 6 competition then we need to immediately establish what the requirements and expectations are for it.

for my two cents i think we should do a checkpoint for all participants sort of as a deceleration that we will officially be bidding for the olympics. all participants would require a logo, mission statement, why your city should hold the Olympics etc etc (whatever is decided). Just so we can establish who is really going to put the time into this. 
and anyone who meets this deadline then presents their final book however many weeks/months from now; regardless if they are a us country or not. i mean it is a game i think everyone would enjoy seeing as many well formed bids as possible. 

with that said this is your thread so you of course have the final say, just wanted to give my two cents and thought this would give everyone a chance to really get into and make a nice bid.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

KevinMR223 said:


> hey sorry i've been absent was busy graduating.
> 
> I have several questions for you BruinsFan.
> 
> ...


I wanted to make it as realistic as possible.

You need a logo, and slogan by June 2nd. I wa thinking of having 2 or 3USA cities move on past the prelims instead of one. 

For the main bid you would work on the bid book which I explained earlier in the thread.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Olympic Heights*
_Four seven hundred-fifty foot buildings planned in Boston Seaport at site of proposed Olympic Village
_
The Boston Olympic Committee, and RTKL Associates announced the first plans this evening of a $2.5 billion plan to turn the Boston Seaport District into an Olympic Park that would be the main area of the 2028 Summer Olympic Games. The Committee, and RTKL Associates announced the plan at the National Mayors Convention in Washington DC. RTKL Associates has been named the 3rd best developer in the world by numerous magazines and rating Companies. The site of the 4 towers would be 750 feet tall each and house the Olympic athletes that take part in the 2028 Summer Olympics if Boston gets the games. "This whole plan, which we will be rolling out in intervals in the next couple of weeks, is all dependent on the Olympics coming [to Boston]. " Mayor Menino said , who is committe chairman. The site would be on Fargo Street which would be approximately 0.3 miles away from the Boston Convention and Exhibit Center, which is slated hold "a major amount of events" according to Susan LaBlanc, who is a committee spokeswoman. The renderings of the Olympic Park are expected to be announced in the coming days, but the proposed skyscrapers are said to have a very futuristic feel and all the towers would be tied for the 2nd tallest buildings in Boston behind Hancock Place (790 feet). The Olympic Park would also have a devoted MBTA Subway Station , which LaBlanc said the MBTA would walk more about at a later time. According to rumor, the MBTA is expected to extend the Red Line into the Seaport District and service the area. Other amenities that were announced to take place at the Olympic Park is a small outdoor food court (with park, and pond included) that would house 8 food establishments, and 2 restaurants. If the Olympics come to Boston and the facility gets built, UMass Boston will convert the area into a student living area (dormitory) after the Olympics. UMass is expected to foot 50% of the bill, while the developer foots 45%, and public funds would make up 10%. City beautification activists are pleased with how things are going so far in the area. "So far, this area is definitely going to be a better functioning looking area than before." said Suzie Tree who is a activist for "Pretty Boston." The current area is a set of parking lots. RTKL Associates also pointed out that that bottom levels of the skyscrapers will hold retail levels. During the Olympics only will the building house Residential, and Retail. After the games, The bottom of the structure is expected to be retail (the bottom floor) while the next 25 stories will house Offices, another 35 stories are to be residential, and 15 stories are expected to be public space in each of the buildings. The public section would be the top 15 stories of the buildings. 

[/center]


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

okay sounds good.

so to clarify June 2nd all you need is a logo and slogan?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

KevinMR223 said:


> okay sounds good.
> 
> so to clarify June 2nd all you need is a logo and slogan?


Correct. 

Bid Book is due July 31

Haven't decided what the American cities need to do for the June 6 Prelims, I will know by tomorrow though.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Boston 2028 unveils decorative banners rendering of Longfellow Bridge*

The Longfellow Bridge could recieve a make over, dependent on whether or not the Summer Olympics come to Boston.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder why Longyearbyen in Svalbard (Norway) wasnt nominated so far. It would be a great city to host the games in case they manage to extend their up to now humble metro system and renovate a few hotels until then.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> I wonder why Longyearbyen in Svalbard (Norway) wasnt nominated so far. It would be a great city to host the games in case they manage to extend their up to now humble metro system and renovate a few hotels until then.


Would you like to nominate them?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

BruinsFan said:


> Would you like to nominate them?


Im sorry Im not able to do it. Im currently on vacation in China with only irregular access to internet. Maybe you also know about the specific kindergarden problems regarding some websites (imageshack...) in China.
Maybe somebody else wants to do it Im sure it will be a real hit.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Im sorry Im not able to do it. Im currently on vacation in China with only irregular access to internet. Maybe you also know about the specific kindergarden problems regarding some websites (imageshack...) in China.
> Maybe somebody else wants to do it Im sure it will be a real hit.


Thanks so much for the idea .  I really appreciate it  .


----------



## Sunnyinphilly (May 15, 2012)

Wait so what cities are official applicants and what cities have announced intentions to bid?

I prefer the Nairobi lion logo!

Longyearbyen? Rotfl....so funny!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Sunnyinphilly said:


> Wait so what cities are official applicants and what cities have announced intentions to bid?
> 
> I prefer the Nairobi lion logo!
> 
> Longyearbyen? Rotfl....so funny!


All applicants are on the first page

The only Canidates are Boston, Kansas City, Brassila, and Nairobi.

To become a canidate all you need to do is put your logo in here.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> I wonder why Longyearbyen in Svalbard (Norway) wasnt nominated so far. It would be a great city to host the games in case they manage to extend their up to now *humble metro system* and renovate a few hotels until then.


:lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I nominate Johannesburg, South Africa.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm proposing Lyon 2028 if it's not too late


----------



## Elwin135 (Oct 15, 2011)

I Nominate New Orleans


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

All the new applications are officially in.


Start workin on your bid book!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Since we have approx 5 or 6 American cities, no more USA cities are allowed to be put in!


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

The bid team for Kansas City is proud to announce the release of our slogan with a redesigned logo.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

For Kansas City, I have the Logo and Slogan posted, what are the next deadlines for the American Cities, Do we have until July 31st for the bid books?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

weava said:


> For Kansas City, I have the Logo and Slogan posted, what are the next deadlines for the American Cities, Do we have until July 31st for the bid books?


Yes you have until July 31 for the bid books.

And your new logo looks awesome, I like it a lot better than your other one


----------



## Sunnyinphilly (May 15, 2012)

PHILADELPHIA RELEASES OLYMPIC LOGO DRAFT

Philadelphia Sun-

Philadelphia: The city olympic copmmittee has revealed a draft of what it hopes will be the logo of the Olympiad in the summer of 2028. Although only preliminary, initial reactions are positive. The image, which includes an illustration of the Liberty Bell, with white circles representing the states and territories, has been called "independently American" and "fiercly patriotic". The final logo for the Philadelphia bid, is planned to be unveiled around June 1st.


----------



## Sunnyinphilly (May 15, 2012)

picture post fail! aak! help!


----------



## Sunnyinphilly (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

The Lyon 2028 new logo.









The logo features the Olympic colors.
The "Y" symbolizes the confluence between the Rhone and the Saone, the colors blue and red are the colors of Lyon.


----------



## -Mephistotélès- (Feb 12, 2012)

For me it's OK. We talked about it with Boris.

And, finally, the logo. Obviously the most beautiful of the game


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

-Mephistotélès- said:


> For me it's OK. We talked about it with Boris.
> 
> And, finally, the logo. Obviously the most beautiful of the game



Awesome guys.

Bid Book is due July 31


----------



## chicagoboulder (Sep 4, 2009)

The Denver Olympic Committee is pleased to announce their bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics "Raising Limits"
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7309613260/


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

New Delhi, India has officially cancelled there bid citing funding and time problems


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

chicagoboulder said:


> The Denver Olympic Committee is pleased to announce their bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics "Raising Limits"
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7309613260/


It says "This photo is private'


----------



## chicagoboulder (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## chicagoboulder (Sep 4, 2009)

it should work now, I adjusted the privacy settings


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ It does:


denver2028_logo von thomasquaas auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it still possible to announce an applicant city, btw? 

I'd offer a European/German one.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Adm.Adama said:


> The new Nairobi Logo it took me a while to make this.


A lion with a flag tattoed on his ass? Come on.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ LOL was it to much....


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

erbse said:


> Is it still possible to announce an applicant city, btw?
> 
> I'd offer a European/German one.


Yes you can! 


The Logo is due on Saturday at 11:59 PM ET though.

Awesome logo btw, DENVER!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Only cities not to submit a logo:

Miami

Whatever city Erbse is doing

LOGOS ARE DUE ON SATURDAY!!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Now since we're halfway before the deadline of applications, I'd like to discuss about the content of the bid books.

- Now, it should ideally be a similar number of pages for the old format, or new format, depending on what you're doing, in English (French is unnecessary).

- Answer all questions from the Candidate Acceptance report (old and new), as truthfully as possible (to the best of your ability).

- Maps should be accurate as possible, not necessarily fully professional, but similar to the ones seen in my bid books, if you don't want to go as detailed as some of the real ones.

- Information in charts should be as accurate as possible, however there will be an allowance for some "bullshitting" in the form of whatever is proposed. However, this "information" should Ideally be as realistic as possible. No point offering a 200,000 seater Olympic Stadium just for the wow factor and to break records. Nor should you propose to build 100,000 hotel rooms when you clearly can't do such a task in 7 years.

- Anything proposed or under construction that will be completed in 2028 should be included if it can be used for sports/accommodation etc.

- Try and complete all charts, there will be a tolerance of "bullshitting" for the climate charts. They're the hardest IMO and you can use figures from Wikipedia, modified to fill out the chart. Things like humidity and wind direction etc, should ideally be researched, but if you can't find relevant information or are pressed for time, feel free to put in what reasonable figures you see fit.

- When researching information, particularly the accommodation figures, try going to your city/nation's statistics website for some info, then if you can't find relevant 1 to 5 star (number of) and rooms (number of), then try the hard way of going to an accommodation site like www.tripadvisor.com and looking there. As for accommodation figures, only actual hotel rooms and numbers will be considered during the candidate acceptance (essentially, you can propose as much alternative accommodation as you see fit, but they are most likely not being considered).

- Statistics websites are your friend when it comes to filling out key chart information.

- To reiterate, be as truthful as possible, though it's understood that you can't possibly get access to all information possible. Oh and this is not just information, be consistent with bid book design and norms. Gather all your information first before attempting to produce the final product in either single page or single page with 2 column format. Be creative! Not sterile as some official bid books have been. 

Bid Books are due July 31, 2012 by 11:59 PM EDT


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

(Haha no worries I'm still in, Here is the logo and slogan. I'm just not one to present things too early.)


Found this on Miami Herald's website today. How exciting!
( I took a screenshot of it hopefully the quality is okay)











Was also able to find an image with just the logo


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

KevinMR223 said:


> (Haha no worries I'm still in, Here is the logo and slogan. I'm just not one to present things too early.)
> 
> 
> Found this on Miami Herald's website today. How exciting!
> ...


Nice logo 

Bid Book is due July 31, 2012!

start working on it!!

ONLY CITY NOT TO TURN IN THE LOGO IS ERBSE's city!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Brassila, Brazil has suspended there bid due to time constraints and funding issues


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Alright guys here is the official candidate city list! 

*North America:*

*United States of America:

KevinMR23:









Sunnyinphilly: 









chicagoboulder: 

denver2028_logo von thomasquaas auf Flickr

weeva: 










-Corey- 










Europe:

-Mephistotélès-, Boriska: 









Asia:


Africa:

skytrax: 









Adm.Adama:









musiccity, The Silver Ray: 









HMS Swaziland: 









*NOTE I COULDNT FIND PHILADELPHIA'S LOGO IN THE THREAD BUT I REMEMBER SEEING IT SO IF PHILADELPHIA'S COMMITTEE COULD POST IT HERE AGAIN THAT WOULD BE GREAT**


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

The deadline to apply for bidding and submitting a logo has officially passed.

Everyone should start working on your bid books. They are due on July 31 which is plenty of time to work on them. I finished mine in around 2-3 weeks. Mine will be posted soon. Please keep posting in this thread like bid posters , bid videos, renderings, press releases, etc. to let us know youre active in the game. 

Good Luck to everyone!

Please ask questions if you're having difficulties with your bid book. Me and your playing mates are here to help! 

Reminders about the bid book:

- Now, it should ideally be a similar number of pages for the old format, or new format, depending on what you're doing, in English (French is unnecessary).

- Answer all questions from the Candidate Acceptance report (old and new), as truthfully as possible (to the best of your ability).

- Maps should be accurate as possible, not necessarily fully professional, but similar to the ones seen in my bid books, if you don't want to go as detailed as some of the real ones.

- Information in charts should be as accurate as possible, however there will be an allowance for some "bullshitting" in the form of whatever is proposed. However, this "information" should Ideally be as realistic as possible. No point offering a 200,000 seater Olympic Stadium just for the wow factor and to break records. Nor should you propose to build 100,000 hotel rooms when you clearly can't do such a task in 7 years.

- Anything proposed or under construction that will be completed in 2028 should be included if it can be used for sports/accommodation etc.

- Try and complete all charts, there will be a tolerance of "bullshitting" for the climate charts. They're the hardest IMO and you can use figures from Wikipedia, modified to fill out the chart. Things like humidity and wind direction etc, should ideally be researched, but if you can't find relevant information or are pressed for time, feel free to put in what reasonable figures you see fit.

- When researching information, particularly the accommodation figures, try going to your city/nation's statistics website for some info, then if you can't find relevant 1 to 5 star (number of) and rooms (number of), then try the hard way of going to an accommodation site like www.tripadvisor.com and looking there. As for accommodation figures, only actual hotel rooms and numbers will be considered during the candidate acceptance (essentially, you can propose as much alternative accommodation as you see fit, but they are most likely not being considered).

- Statistics websites are your friend when it comes to filling out key chart information.

- To reiterate, be as truthful as possible, though it's understood that you can't possibly get access to all information possible. Oh and this is not just information, be consistent with bid book design and norms. Gather all your information first before attempting to produce the final product in either single page or single page with 2 column format. Be creative! Not sterile as some official bid books have been.

You are to follow this format: http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Reports/EN/en_report_1213.pdf
Answering questions and filling out charts to the best of your ability.

If you wish, you may do the current more extensive format: http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/2020_CAP.pdf
I myself will be attempting to do this format, otherwise, I'll probably end up doing the old one. Perhaps we can come to a compromise where the maps and charts reflect the new format, but the questions and information remains the old format.

No additional "points" or "awards" will be given to those that try the more challenging format (i.e more researching).

*OLYMPIC VENUES NEED TO SEAT THIS MUCH:*


----------



## vladanng (Aug 2, 2009)

Moscow should have 2028, i think that will be right decision.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

vladanng said:


> Moscow should have 2028, i think that will be right decision.


Nobody used them in the game

I will allow you to use Moscow as long as you submit a logo today.


----------



## KevinMR223 (May 14, 2012)

Oh just a side note after looking at your list of venues. Baseball is no longer in the Olympics and the event has now been replaced by Golf starting with the 2016 olympics.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

KevinMR223 said:


> Oh just a side note after looking at your list of venues. Baseball is no longer in the Olympics and the event has now been replaced by Golf starting with the 2016 olympics.


I did not know that.

It's up to you guys:

Keep Baseball as a sport, or use Golf instead?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Just checking if anyone is having issues with there bid book


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

i am what do we bid on


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Adm.Adama said:


> i am what do we bid on


You're bidding for the 2028 Summer Olympics


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh i thought we bid on the events on which country would win.. Thanks for the clear up


----------



## bowyer333 (May 21, 2012)

Really cool..


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Adm.Adama said:


> Oh i thought we bid on the events on which country would win.. Thanks for the clear up


Np


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

bowyer333 said:


> Really cool..


Thanks 


You can join a team if you want.

Check out the first post and pm the folks working on a particular bid and ask if you can help them.

Only if you want too


----------



## chicagoboulder (Sep 4, 2009)

Denver's Olympic Committee have announced that Populous will provide the master plan for the Olympic Venues in the Denver bid, accompanied by Denver firms Davis Partnership, OZ Architecture, and Fentress Architects, according to the Denver Post.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Note:

In the 2028 Summer Olympics we will have Baseball and Softball instead of Rugby, and Golf.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

BruinsFan said:


> Note:
> 
> In the 2028 Summer Olympics we will have Baseball and Softball instead of Rugby, and Golf.


Shit !


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Boriska said:


> Shit !


Sorry man.


----------



## Matt Roebuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably not worth factoring into your game but

Baseball/Softball, Squash, Wushu, Wakeboarding, Karate, Rollersports, Sport Climbing are all up for vote to join the 2020 Games, 2 spots are available to challenge events currently on the list (though Golf and Rugby 7s are safe for 2020) - It is the 7s version of the game to be included in the Olympics i.e a fast moving 2/3 day tournament that requires one venue rather than what we have for Football at the Olympics. 

Since you are already at 2028 for the Olympics, you might want to start thinking about competing for 'The Other Olympics' - events like the Olympics but with a specific identity - you can find lists of the events on my website www.theotherolympics.co.uk. 

These games are often used by cities to prove 'track record' - very important in any IOC decision. One of the things that Rio did so well, hosting the Pan-Am Games and winning the rights to the World Military and World Labour Games before the IOC Games.

There are even events like the World Games (a kind of second tier sports olympics) that will be held in Cali, Columbia 2013 and Warsaw, Poland 2017. 

Anyway if you are interested in this kind of thing, my website and book talk more about it. 

Cheers Matt


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Tomorrow is when the bid books are due.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Boston 2028 Bid Book released*

Boston 2028


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

BruinsFan said:


> Note:
> 
> In the 2028 Summer Olympics we will have Baseball and Softball instead of Rugby, and Golf.


Baseball is back!


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess I waisted time on this ..

I'm the only one that has submited a bid book..


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I completely forgot about this project, I haven't done any work on my bid since early june but I'll post my rough draft bid book just for fun.

It doesn't follow the format and was just my early thoughts put together, at one point I was going to have a riverside Olympic village, then I moved it to the area with kemper arena as it is right on the kansas/missouri state line and the athletics stadium would have half the seating in each state. My final plan moved the athletics to penn valley park with various other events throughout downtown and an east and west Olympic park to take advantage of already existing infrastructure in Arrowhead/Kauffman stadiums in the east side and to give some events to Kansas City, Kansas with events at the speedway/livestrong park area. 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/95272134/Kansas City Bid Book 2028 rough draft.pdf


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

BruinsFan said:


> http://www.filehosting.org/file/details/363252/BOSTON_2028_Olympic_Bid_Book.docx


wow, you put way more work into that than I was expecting anybody too. It seems like a lot of the things you went into like 3g cell service was a but much as that technology will long be in the past by 2028. I guess Boston wins the 2028 games by default with no other bid book submitted.


----------



## DominusNovus (Aug 4, 2012)

Completely new here (came from ArchBoston forums), but I wanted to say that I really like the Boston bid (not biased at all or anything...).

Thoughts that occurred to me as I was reading the bid.
- Northeastern University's Matthews Arena, the oldest currently active hockey/multi use arena in the world and original home of the Boston Bruins, could be a venue for smaller events. It has a capacity of 4,666 in the stands. The arena is directly adjacent to the Mass Ave MBTA stop on the Orange line (in fact, the station has exits on both ends of the arena), and a short block away from the Symphony MBTA stop on the Green line.
- Northeastern is also rebuilding the Cabot Center, which currently has a seating capacity of 2,500; I don't know what the future capacity will be, but its something to look at. The Cabot Center also happens to occupy the location of the former Huntington Avenue Grounds, the first home of the Boston Red Sox and the site of the first World Series. Its serviced by the Northeastern University MBTA stop on the Green line, and a block away from the Ruggles MBTA stop on the Orange line.
- Suffolk Downs could be used for the equestrian events (possibly some track events?), it has a capacity of 6,000. It is serviced by the Suffolk Downs MBTA stop on the Blue Line.
- I know Northeastern's Barletta Natatorium would be too small for any aquatic events, but the other Universities might have large enough facilities to host some.
- I thought that the Boston Marathon wouldn't qualify for an Olympic Marathon, due to the hilliness of the route. I can't find anything specific about that; the only list of rules I found easily didn't mention anything about inclines.


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

I want NYC to 2028.


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

BruinsFan said:


> Ya, for some odd reason the links aren't working......
> 
> And these are the only countries that can have multiple bids (so prelims):
> Canada, USA, China, Russia, Australia, India, Italy, Spain and France.
> ...


well, we did panamericans last year, and everything was fine, you need to stop believing that there are shooting in every corner here...


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Is anyone interested in trying this again?


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to see a new country that hasn't hosted an Olympics before. Summer or Winter and not a city that has hosted the Olympics before. I get tired of the same cities hosting it over and over. Africa and the middle east and the surrounding countries need to step up their game and bid more aggressively. I would like Istanbul to host the games. I think they would do a great job at it. I think South America should wait and see how the Brazil games go before trying to bid because if Brazil goes bad then they would have to hear about it for a long time.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

BruinsFan said:


> Is anyone interested in trying this again?


I think if we are going to do it again it needs to be much smaller in scale if you want participation, your bid book was insane. I was the only other one to submit anything and my bid book was terrible compared to yours.


----------

